# Seeking Sulawesi Shrimp



## shrimp101 (Mar 13, 2012)

Looking for someone who has or sells Sulawesi Shrimp. Anyone have some ideas.? 

Apparently, not allot of people carry such shrimps.?


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Ai has a couple kinds in all the time


----------



## shrimp101 (Mar 13, 2012)

Okay that is a good start! Any one else.???


----------

